# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Trenbolone Enanthate

## Jack87

Manufacturer: Performance Labs

Name: Finabolan

Substance: 250mg/ml Trenbolone Enanthate 

Container: 20 ml

----------


## juicy_brucy

Manufacturer: Genpro Pharmaceuticals

Name: Trenbalone Ethenate

Substance: 100mg Trenbalone ethenate p/mL

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## juicy_brucy

manufacturer: UNIVEX

Name: Trenbalone Ethenate

Substance: 100mg Trenbalone Ethenate p/mL

----------


## Seajackal

> Manufacturer: Genpro Pharmaceuticals
> 
> Name: Trenbalone Ethenate
> 
> Substance: 100mg Trenbalone ethenate p/mL
> 
> Container: 10 ml vial


From what I can see it's tren acetate not enanthate , bro, buyt definitly a
good strenght.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Sorry big sea, my bad. Wrong pictures, wrong description.... 
Both these brands makes Ethenate. I put up acetate pics. My bad...

----------


## Seajackal

No problema  :Wink:

----------


## roberto1

have u ever heard of red dragon tren e 250?

----------


## jim-bol

got my hands on 200 bottles of brit drag 200 tren e whilst on last visit to HK not knocking those pics but the 200 i got was deep deep oak red,had to put it through siv before injection.nasty nasty stuff

----------


## saturn08

what is siv? what do you mean?

----------


## newbie20

> have u ever heard of red dragon tren e 250?



Edit your post and read the rules.

----------


## saturn08

quick question, some of you are mentioning Manufacterers, and thats ok, but when some one mentions other labs, its bad, is there a difference between UGL's and manufacterers? I just want to know what to say and what not to say.

----------


## newbie20

> quick question, some of you are mentioning Manufacterers, and thats ok, but when some one mentions other labs, its bad, is there a difference between UGL's and manufacterers? I just want to know what to say and what not to say.



No theres no difference, your not aloud to list any ugls or manufactueres.

----------


## saturn08

so why are people listing genpro, performance labs and univex at the top of this thread?

----------

